# Canada in Salisbury - A concert Event



## Yinxz (Jan 8, 2015)

Good evening all

So I was listening to this concert online and it was amazing, loved every bit of it. However, there was a recurring piece used as background in the breaks between the concert at the start - breaks and end.

Now, I don't know if this music is part of a larger performance, created for the sole purpose of filling the gaps in the performance or what. All I know is I want more!

The link to the event is below. If anyone has any idea, I would be very grateful if you'd enlighten me!

http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/ID/2644288103/

Also, if you hear and know of anything else along similar lines, I would love to know. I'm pretty new to this genre of music.

Thank you in advance

John


----------

